# hella vs depo



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

any real difference in look or quality for the "depo" light? they are significantly cheaper, but i don't want them if they're crap. either ecodes or r32look. anyone?


----------



## monster20v (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: hella vs depo (petesell)*

If you don't mind spending the extra $250 get the hella lights.
The Depo's are good if you wanna save a couple bucks...BUT...A lot of people have problems with the light output(just turn the low beams 180 degrees should fix that). They both look the same, I have the Depo and my friend has hella. I can't tell the difference.


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: hella vs depo (monster20v)*

I'd say ge them and see if you're happy with them. If you're not go with the Hella ecodes and if you're not happy still and ready to spend some $$$ go with OEM HIDs


----------



## RonR32 (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: hella vs depo (petesell)*

I just installed the Depo models (thanks to my wife, I got a great deal from Emotion Garage at Dubwars):
























Overall quality is ok for the price I paid. I had to do some troubleshooting because the blinkers would not come on:
1. The female spade connector from the wire harness had to be crimped tighter so it made good contact with the male connector on the sides of the socket housing 
2. And I also pulled the center contact inside the socket housing so it made good contact with the bulb once inserted.
I like the light output compared with the stock headlights...now I just need to aim them.


----------



## N'Syncro (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: hella vs depo (RonR32)*

In my experience, DEPO's (or tyc, or whomever else - they're all the same) quality is about 90-95% of that of Hella. Hella is the best of the best, there's no argueing that, but you have to pay for it. 90-95% of the same quality isn't bad considering the no-name brands are often 1/2 the price of the hella's.


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: hella vs depo (N'Syncro)*

I heard problems with DEPO all the time and really never heard anyone having problems with HELLA. Spending a little more money and having peace of mind never hurts.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

the depo fogs do not have a fluted lens behind the projector that improves the side to side spread like the Hellas.


----------

